# RecipeDB - ISB Golden Ale



## Stuster (10/2/08)

ISB Golden Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Not really an APA, but no Summer/Golden Ale category. 2nd runnings of a parti-gyle brew. Pride of Ringwood hop is actually Pride Plus.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    4 kg JWM Export Pilsner    2.6 kg JWM Vienna - Wendouree Gold    2 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.4 kg JWM Caramalt    0.4 kg Weyermann Caramunich II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      120 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    80 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    40 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)         80L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.04 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 24.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.49%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 80L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

